# dove kill



## whippetlad (Aug 29, 2013)

Yesterday I was in the garden doing some work I spotted this dove in a ash tree so I grabbed my milbro with 6mm square elastic and some pebbles slowly crept under the dove some pigeons flew up which cause the dove to becomme paranoid he hopped up a branch I took aim pulled back the elastic let and heard a thump as he fell to my feet


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Fell to your feet, awesome, those are my FAVORITE bird to eat. So delicious. Nice red breast.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job! I always found doves to be very wary. I really like the fact that you got it with a stone.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## whippetlad (Aug 29, 2013)

I had to be quick taking the shot


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Agreed on the wary! They are so slick, they see you almost every time guaranteed! I have only taken them with my .22 pellet gun. Still waiting on the slingshot kill.


----------



## whippetlad (Aug 29, 2013)

My advice be patient when hunting with a catapult/slingshot is a totally different world to hunting with a air rifle you have to be like a ghost to stalk animals and get close enough to take a shot keep trying


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooting.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Got my first dove, which was also my first slingshot kill. Posted it in effective hunting setups. Patience and stalking, you were right man!


----------



## whippetlad (Aug 29, 2013)

My advice is as soon the head starts bobbin around and they look at you take the shot (make sure your in range) and practice regularly or as much as you can


----------

